# I want to see... you Xmas tree



## CaraAmericana (Nov 30, 2007)

My lil 4 footer. Brand new. I loved my White tree but it was getting yellow tinged and it had to go. 

Take pics of yours and share!!!!! Tis the season to share!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 30, 2007)

We haven't put ours up yet. I want to get a real tree, not a fake one, so getting it now is a bit early because by Christmas it will look a little dried up. But, I bought lots of decorations already and will hopefully be putting those up this weekend.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 30, 2007)

cute tree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have a pic, but mine is just one of those blue/silver foily ones from the dollar section of target!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

We put up two.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 30, 2007)

Those are Beautiful Shimmer.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. They're a pain in the ass to put up to be quite honest. :/


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_

_

 
Shimmer, is that a Jack Russell? If so, he/she looks huge!! my bf has a jack russell too, but she's half the size of urs! lol

and very pretty trees!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

She's a Llewellen Setter...hunting/retrieving breed. Really really smart, but high maintenance and neurotic as hell. :/

And thank you


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She's a Llewellen Setter...hunting/retrieving breed. Really really smart, but high maintenance and neurotic as hell. :/

And thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OoOo hunters just like jack russells! =) she has a face of a JR, that's why i thought she was one. just a really BIG one hehe


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2007)

What a fun thread. We are getting ours this weekend and I will post pics!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have any pictures, but you guys have gorgeous trees.
We used to always get real ones, and I loved that. Especially when you vacuum the needles up and the whole house smells like pine.

But for the past few years we've been using a fake one. I hate breaking tradition. I have nothing against people who have fake trees (they look great, and you can't tell unless they are a different color), but I'm not feeling it for _my_ christmas. Anyways we don't put the tree up until late...a week or two before xmas.

Haha we always have had this gold star to put on the top of the tree and it has all this red tinsel stuff hanging out of it. It looks like a ballerina star...we've had it for so long.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 30, 2007)

Too soon for my pictures. I am putting my tree up when it is closer to christmas.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_OoOo hunters just like jack russells! =) she has a face of a JR, that's why i thought she was one. just a really BIG one hehe_

 





That's her 'play face'.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_





That's her 'play face'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ She looks mad!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

oh no, we were playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was trying to get my hand.


----------



## eulchen (Dec 1, 2007)

oh i wont have a tree this year... (well im on holiday,  so why am i complaining)

agree on the real tree part, ist just sooo nice... and we always put our tree up on 24th of december, in the morning. old traditions, eh? tis the season again...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 1, 2007)

Ours is fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(  I call it the "Its christmas charlie brown" tree. because it looks so sad like the one in that movie. 

Ill post pics soon.


Shimmer- I love the play face. my dog does that too. and makes a bunch of really gnarly noises to go along with it


----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

Me and my flat mate share a flat together and we always go home to our families during hollidays but this time we will both be in the flat and we are planning to get a xmas tree so i will post pics when it's here! what a great theread!


----------



## red (Dec 1, 2007)

*What child is this, who, laid to rest, On Mary's lap, is sleeping?*

I just finished putting up my little tree in the dining room, tomorrow the big tree goes up. Unfortunately, I screwed up and made the video upside-down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and don't have the right software to fix it ... appreciate it in the Christmas spirit from my house to yours.
Merry Christmas!

Photos first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















video here


----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: What child is this, who, laid to rest, On Mary's lap, is sleeping?*

ooo very pretty!!! Can't wait to see the big tree!
love the video!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: What child is this, who, laid to rest, On Mary's lap, is sleeping?*

Adorable!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: What child is this, who, laid to rest, On Mary's lap, is sleeping?*

Very nice!  I like the soothing music in the background!


----------



## frocher (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: What child is this, who, laid to rest, On Mary's lap, is sleeping?*

Really festive, can't wait to see the big one.


----------



## red (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: What child is this, who, laid to rest, On Mary's lap, is sleeping?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Very nice!  I like the soothing music in the background!_

 
its a great CD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love hearing Christmas music played in the traditional way.


here's the other one, started a bit dark ;-)

http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=8196042d.pbr


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 1, 2007)

Lovely tree Red! Love the polar bear ornaments.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babs (Dec 2, 2007)

oooh i can't wait to go back home and put up the xmas tree with my mum!
You guys put your trees up very early!


----------



## red (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babs* 

 
_oooh i can't wait to go back home and put up the xmas tree with my mum!
You guys put your trees up very early!_

 
Right after Thanksgiving we start with the Christmas thing


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 2, 2007)

they are all so cute! i cant wait to put mine up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometime this week! eeek


----------



## Briar (Dec 11, 2007)

We got our tree up this weekend, here's my Hubby holding our son up to put the star on top.  The tree is tall and narrow because we don't have a lot of space.  Most of the ornaments are Hallmark Keepsake ornaments I've been collecting since I was about 3 (ok, my parents helped for many years).


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 11, 2007)

here's my tree






my angel






my favourite ornament






my cat going nuts with the decoration





















this was after my mom trying to pick up the chocolate and he batted at her hand lol protecting the chocolate


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome Chic 2k6


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2007)

Cute tree, chick 2k6!   I love the kitty pics. If that were my kitty, a half an hour later I would find a pile of tinsel-tinged cat vomit on the floor. Sadly, I know from experience.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 12, 2007)

Chic 2k6, your tree is so cute with the Barbie angel!!!  I love it!  Also love your kitty--what a sweet ball of fluff!!!


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's my tree:


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Willa (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is my small three
My cat keep playing with the small apples
I bet this weekend there won't be anymore


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Dec 14, 2007)

*Here's my tree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*I just LOOOOOVE Christmas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh Hai ..here is ma tree ..it has no presents yet ...the tree skirt is feeling loney I bet ..but we havent had a chance to go shopping lol ..so here is my decorated tree that has been up since after thanksgiving day ...with no presnts le sigh


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## onionbooty (Dec 20, 2007)

I loveeee christmas!!!  and this year we put up two trees!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Two... verrrry different looking... trees!  

This one was my idea!




a closer look at a few of the ornaments...








and then a tree that my niece and nephew helped decorate!.. (the bottom of the tree, of course..)
excuse the statue in the background... haha.









My niece and nephew actually helped on both of them, because a few days after assembling it the first tree... I found shrek toys, cards, ketchup packets, and tissue paper in the tree.  How wonderful are they!





I lovee christmas


----------



## Willa (Dec 20, 2007)

The more I look at the pics I posted, the more I think that Miss Meow Meow is having a blast with the tree when I'm at work

Missing stuff...


----------



## user79 (Dec 21, 2007)

This one is ours...it looks like a bit of Charlie Brown christmas tree, but we got it from our private forest, we didn't buy one. So it's more thin. I also didn't buy a lot of ornaments because we're not even here for the actual Christmas part, we're going away. But I wanted one anyway.


----------



## Willa (Dec 21, 2007)

That is wonderful!!!
Love it


----------



## red (Dec 22, 2007)

More decorations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have kids, so I do it just for them. Normally I wouldn't play it up this much :-D

click on the thumbies


----------



## red (Dec 22, 2007)

some of the ornaments of the big tree


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Cute Trees!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 23, 2007)

This is our baby tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My house mate picked it up as a surprise this weekend. Our place is small so we don't really have room for a big tree. The star on top is so cool! It changes colours and makes cool patterns on the walls. I put my scary monster lights around it to spice it up a bit. I love them!


----------



## Purity (Dec 23, 2007)

Just finished decorating our tree (we have a real tree so we wait to take it indoors intil the day before christmas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we got ahold of a really pretty tree this year, nice and fluffy


----------



## rockin (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's mine






and a close-up of the fairy, which was bought by my Nan over 40 years ago.  She's the favourite of all my decorations, as she was always on my parents' tree when I was young


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 23, 2007)

I Love this thread! Here's ours. Merry Christmas Everyone (or Happy whatever else you may celebrate!!!).  The spray bottle on the table keeps the cats away lol...


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 23, 2007)

^^  We have spray bottles for our cats too, because sometimes they get so unruly!


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 23, 2007)

This is our tree in the family room , nine feet tall and has about 8 million decrations on it


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2007)

Well this is mine. It's nothing special since i'm far away from my family this year, i bought a little one and decorated it. 






and this is some cookies i made myself (i burnt the first batch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## la.petite (Jan 2, 2008)

this was our Christmas tree .. look at the dog, he was very interested in the presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(click to resize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

